

Hacker News Reverse Look-Up - anotherevan

I wrote a program a while ago that would take articles I save in Pocket, Readability and&#x2F;or Instapaper, convert them to epubs, and save them in my Calibre library so I could read them off-line with my ebook reader at my convenience.<p>One of the things it would do is look up the URL of the article via the hn.algolia.com API and put links to the Hacker News submissions in the meta-data.<p>It seems that doing this sort of reverse lookup, mapping the URL back to the corresponding submissions in Hacker News, has stopped working with hn.algolia.com.<p>Not sure if this is intentional or not, but in the meantime, does anyone know of a similar facility I could integrate to do this?<p>Thanks.
======
redox_
Hi there, what do you mean by stopped working? To check if an URL has already
been submitted you can ping:
[http://hn.algolia.com/api/v1/search?query=%22http://www.algo...](http://hn.algolia.com/api/v1/search?query=%22http://www.algolia.com%22&minWordSizefor1Typo=999&minWordSizefor2Typos=999&queryType=prefixNone)

~~~
anotherevan
Seems to be okay for older articles, but not for more recent. You can try this
directly in the web interface for the search engine. e.g.

The following brings up no results:

[https://hn.algolia.com/#!/all/forever/prefix/0/http%3A%2F%2F...](https://hn.algolia.com/#!/all/forever/prefix/0/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.somerandomidiot.com%2Fblog%2F2014%2F06%2F03%2Fthe-
minnesota-goodbye%2F)

But search on the title of the article:

[https://hn.algolia.com/#!/all/forever/prefix/0/The%20Minneso...](https://hn.algolia.com/#!/all/forever/prefix/0/The%20Minnesota%20Goodbye)

And it finds it.

------
anotherevan
Looks like hn.algolia.com is working again for URL searches.

